# Water Sprite Dying?



## Sugarbeet (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm hoping someone has some ideas for me. I recently bought some potted water sprite from my LFS (I actually made it down there before all the plants sold out!). It's been around two weeks, and it's turning brown and getting kind of...melty? I cut some to float on the surface, and both it and the sprite remaining in the pot are turning to mush. 

It's a low light tank, but it gets a few hours of indirect sunlight each day. I was using Flourish for the crypts, but I've stopped until I figure out what's bothering this water sprite. The water is 76F, and as of today its params are 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 5 nitrate.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

What kind of lighting are you using on the tank?


----------



## Sugarbeet (Feb 7, 2013)

Just the crap LEDs that came with the hood. Should I look for something stronger?


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I have trouble with water sprite, too. I have one short, crummy little sprig left. The LFS had big beautiful water sprite, I was tempted to buy a new one, but I'm going to see if this little one will come back. :lol: I just upped my lighting, but I'm not sure I see a difference yet. Maybe it's a little greener?


----------



## Sugarbeet (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm just bad with any plant that isn't a crypt, I guess. I have a full spectrum lamp; maybe I'll try arranging that over the tank while I save up for brighter lighting and see if it helps. This sprite was so bushy and pretty when I bought it.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

You need to take it out of the pot, and get all the rock wool off of it.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

the led lights in my tank where no good. the only led light that worked for me was a stunner led and it was 80$!!! upgrade the lighting


----------



## Sugarbeet (Feb 7, 2013)

keepsmiling: Well, now I just feel dense! I'm going to do that right away. I didn't realize the pot was smothering it.

kyle89: I'll start eyeing better lights. Maybe that would help my anubias grow a little faster, too...


----------

